# Why do they call it Jap Rap?



## Golden Arc (Apr 28, 2008)

*Why do they call it Jap Wrap?*

Does anybody know the story behind this nick name.


----------



## Aiken Colon (May 16, 2008)

My guess is because it is imported electrical tape. Most guys I know just use it for pulling wire.

JJ


----------



## electro916 (Jan 16, 2009)

The Jap Wrap that we used to use was non-stretch black electrical tape and was imported from god knows where. Well let me tell you it would not even stick to wires when it was 50 out let alone 32.

The worst part was my old boss got a great deal on the tape and we had 3 cases in the warehouse, and no other tape around.:no:


----------



## redbeard43 (Mar 20, 2009)

wow, good one for the terms thread.. Cheap black tape was probably made in japan. i know we had some cheap crap and when it got cold, you could pull it out and it would stay there, so we called it "Sword Tape" or otherwise "Jap rap"


----------



## Frasbee (Apr 7, 2008)

I heard someone call it that too, and all I could think is that some of the best things I've owned were from Japan, so I couldn't make sense of it.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Frasbee said:


> I heard someone call it that too, and all I could think is that some of the best things I've owned were from Japan, so I couldn't make sense of it.


 
Things used to be different. Stuff made in Japan was once considered (rightfully so) inferior.


----------



## redbeard43 (Mar 20, 2009)

(best things I've owned were from Japan)


if that was true, i would have a japanese wife:chinese:


----------



## Frasbee (Apr 7, 2008)

redbeard43 said:


> (best things I've owned were from Japan)
> 
> 
> if that was true, i would have a japanese wife:chinese:


Whoa, whoa, whoa.

Way to edit out an important key word.

_*SOME*_ of the best things I've owned were from Japan


----------



## Jeff000 (Jun 18, 2008)

electro916 said:


> The Jap Wrap that we used to use was non-stretch black electrical tape and was imported from god knows where. Well let me tell you it would not even stick to wires when it was 50 out let alone 32.
> 
> The worst part was my old boss got a great deal on the tape and we had 3 cases in the warehouse, and no other tape around.:no:


We always have 3M tape, and below freezing it sucks no matter where its from. and at -20 even the "winter tape" sucks. Not that you can feel your finger enough to get the roll started, but thats beside the point. 

I had never heard the term jap rap till this thread, so I dunno.


----------



## manchestersparky (Mar 25, 2007)

We used to call anything that was not 3M either Jap Wrap or Crap Wrap


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

manchestersparky said:


> We used to call anything that was not 3M either Jap Wrap or Crap Wrap


Or Zap Wrap.


----------



## redbeard43 (Mar 20, 2009)

Frasbee said:


> Whoa, whoa, whoa.
> 
> Way to edit out an important key word.
> 
> _*SOME*_ of the best things I've owned were from Japan


 
hehe:laughing:


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

I have always thought and said there are no savings in cheap tape give me Scotch 33 and 130C.


----------



## iaov (Apr 14, 2008)

480sparky said:


> Things used to be different. Stuff made in Japan was once considered (rightfully so) inferior.


Knowing that dates you 480. And knowing that it dates you dates me!


----------



## paul d. (Jul 13, 2008)

brian john said:


> I have always thought and said there are no savings in cheap tape give me Scotch 33 and 130C.


 +33 for wire pulling ???!!! brian, you're my hero, BUT ........:whistling2:


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

redbeard43 said:


> (best things I've owned were from Japan)
> 
> 
> if that was true, i would have a japanese wife:chinese:


 
They make excellent wives, but lack two of the most important things for breast men to be impressed.


----------



## Greg (Aug 1, 2007)

MechanicalDVR said:


> They make excellent wives, but lack two of the most important things for breast men to be impressed.


That's why look for a Japanese/American woman. My wife is Japanese/American. Father is retired Navy, Mother is Japanese. You get the best from Japan and the 2 nice things American women bring to the table.

Side note, her mother can tell some interesting stories about Japan. She was a teen living in Hiroshima when we dropped the bomb and survived it.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

iaov said:


> Knowing that dates you 480. And knowing that it dates you dates me!


What'd you say, sonny?!?! Eh?


----------



## davis9 (Mar 21, 2009)

I use mostly Jap wrap when doing resi snaking old work, never had a problem with it.

Only have a problem when its too cold outside and then use some of the secret stash tape.LOL

I get the Jap wrap for .33/roll in black and .39/roll for colors. If I bought the Super 33 for general use I'd be going crazy everytime I see 2-3 rolls hanging off a pouch.LOL

Tom


----------



## redbeard43 (Mar 20, 2009)

using 33 or 88 has its purpose but i think its a waste of money if your just gonna cut it off. crap rap will do the same if pulling wire but where atmoshperic conditions is a problem, 33 no doubt. i even use cheap phase tape for marking cable, its just gonna get cut off then maybe 33 for final markings. by the way, waste! i hate it when guys rap the cable for about 2 feet with tape....is that really neccessary? just a few inches is all you need... i hate waste even if its cheap tape.


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

Since I do a lot of old work, I often use old cables to pull in new cables. Often, you only get one chance at that, so I use the good tape. If something bad happens, pulling in from scratch takes much longer. The few extra bucks on good tape saves me a lot of labor.


----------



## redbeard43 (Mar 20, 2009)

iaov said:


> Knowing that dates you 480. And knowing that it dates you dates me!


 
uhhh...ummmm are you asking 480 on a date? going to the movies eh?:thumbup:


----------



## randomkiller (Sep 28, 2007)

Anyplace I've worked it's been referred to as crap wrap, don't remember seeing japan on tape just china for the most part. 
As for marking the last two or so feet with phasing tape that has always been sop for the contractors I've worked for. Don't be so cheap.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

randomkiller said:


> ....As for marking the last two or so feet with phasing tape that has always been sop for the contractors I've worked for. Don't be so cheap.


 
X2. A couple feet of colored tape is diddly-squat compared to the time it takes to ring out a couple conductors. Do it right, do it once, the first time 'round.


----------



## randomkiller (Sep 28, 2007)

480sparky said:


> X2. A couple feet of colored tape is diddly-squat compared to the time it takes to ring out a couple conductors. Do it right, do it once, the first time 'round.


 
I always like the quote: "if you don't have time to do it right the first time where do you get the time to fix it later ?"


----------



## paul d. (Jul 13, 2008)

i've sen guys NOT phase wires when pulling. just " talk " em out later. since their going to do it anyways. makes sense.... a little.


----------



## william1978 (Sep 21, 2008)

redbeard43 said:


> uhhh...ummmm are you asking 480 on a date? going to the movies eh?:thumbup:


  WOW I'm on the wrong thread.


----------



## william1978 (Sep 21, 2008)

I prefer Scotch 33 all the time for anything that I do.


----------



## Frasbee (Apr 7, 2008)

randomkiller said:


> I always like the quote: "if you don't have time to do it right the first time where do you get the time to fix it later ?"


I was told something similar during my first year: "It doesn't take any longer to do it right the first time."


----------



## william1978 (Sep 21, 2008)

Frasbee said:


> "It doesn't take any longer to do it right the first time."


 Exactly :thumbsup:


----------



## redbeard43 (Mar 20, 2009)

iaov said:


> Knowing that dates you 480. And knowing that it dates you dates me!


 
let us know what happens...we wont tell:no:


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Frasbee said:


> I was told something similar during my first year: "It doesn't take any longer to do it right the first time."


"If you don't have the time to do it right the first time, when will you have the time to do it right?"


----------



## redbeard43 (Mar 20, 2009)

im not saying dont phase it, i dont like using several feet to mark it, use a few inches. i like it simple and clean. seems like i seen somewhere a while back in the code book approximately 6 inches is required (of tape)


----------



## redbeard43 (Mar 20, 2009)

this thread made googles number 1:

Why do they call it *Jap Rap*? - Electrician Talk - Professional *...*
18 posts - 13 authors
Does anybody know *the story* behind this nick name. *...* The *Jap* Wrap that we used to use was non-stretch black electrical *tape* and was imported from god *...*
www.electriciantalk.com/f14/why-do-they-call-*jap*-*rap*-6510/ - 99k - Cached - Similar pages


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

redbeard43 said:


> this thread made googles number 1:


It was #7 for me.

















Oh, BTW, redbeard, there are *10* kinds of people.... those who understand binary, and those who don't.


----------



## PhatElvis (Jan 23, 2009)

I believe a Japanese wife is called a Yokahama-Mama.


----------



## redbeard43 (Mar 20, 2009)

good one 000100111100011000110001110101100 (aka 480)


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

redbeard43 said:


> good one 000100111100011000110001110101100 (aka 480)


Actually, it's 111100000. :whistling2:


----------



## redbeard43 (Mar 20, 2009)

sorry , got ya confused with Pam Anderson...stupid matrix..


----------



## ZZDoug (Apr 30, 2008)

paul d. said:


> i've sen guys NOT phase wires when pulling. just " talk " em out later. since their going to do it anyways. makes sense.... a little.


Never made sense to me. Ive worked for several contractors who took pride in using phones on all wiring. This makes sense maybe for data lines but I dont see what phones will tell you on a power line that a megger wouldnt.
About the jap wrap. Worked a job some years back and we were all calling it that, until we found out our foreman was Japanese. He was cool about it though. These days the Japanese are like the Germans, some of the best tools you can get. Although its interesting that you seldom see Japanese hand tools (other than high end woodworking) in the USA.
Funny how so many in the trade think of 33 as being the best tape. But actually, all of the tapes I know of are made with insulating qualities in mind and not so much stickiness, which sometimes is what we are really looking for. Have often wondered why 3M doesnt make a cheaper tape with high stick and strength but limited insulation/life, made specifically for pulling etc.
Also, living in Alaska I can tell you that 33 isnt best at all in cold weather, just doesnt stick well. We do use a lot of 88 though.


----------

